# Shout out to NRS!



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

So it was “the” millionth order, or was it your millionth order?


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Dunno...maybe lol! Was the guide book to main!!!


----------



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

Christmas time Charlie, possibly your Lodore permit is just around the corner. For the millionth order you SHOULD have received a completely outfitted boat.

NRS.........ARE YOU LISTENING?


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Oh man...I didn't think of that! Shite....iam calling them back!!!


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

Pinchecharlie said:


> Oh man...I didn't think of that! Shite....iam calling them back!!!


 You should! OnefuckingMillion orders and all you got was a t-shirt and a few stickers? I’d at least hold out for an Otter.


----------



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

Cascade River Gear/Maravia gives away a complete set up for a good digital photo and a short story - EVERY year. Wass-up?


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

I want that boat in the give away lol! Yeah now that I think of it....nrs is the biggest baddest of them all!! Where's my 12 footer!!! Don't be greedy!!


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

I think they hooked you up fat and gratitude is the best way to keep winning! If someone sent me a bucket of straps and a Yeti bottle you can bet I'd rock their hat and a sticker! 

Congrats NRS on a million orders! Now distribute Gull oars, use Gore-Tex, and make a good f'ing R2 boat for once!


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Yaha! Of course I was kidding! Iam stoked! Finally I get to call myself a winner!!


----------



## jeffro (Oct 13, 2003)

Let me tell Charlie; you're one in a million.


----------



## GlennD (Oct 10, 2013)

way to rub it in


----------



## seantana (Mar 5, 2015)

On behalf of myself and everyone else who orders too much NRS shit every year, fuck you, you're welcome.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

That's awesome!


----------



## Z_in_MT (Mar 30, 2017)

Sweet score Charlie! Glad you're a winner! THE winner!


----------

